# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  "1С: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО)" - не работает

## 5742RU

Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как решить проблему.

Скачал по ссылке в разделе "Полезные ссылки для скачивания - Отраслевые решения 1С" и установил программный продукт 1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО).
При запуске выдает сообщение:
_"Не обнаружен ключ защиты. Функционал ПП "1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО), редакция 5.0" не будет доступен."_
Пробовал на двух версиях платформы:
8.3.8.2088 (портативная)
8.3.10.2252 (установленная)

Версия Бухгалтерии НКО - 5.0.1.6

Все находится на одном компьютере.

----------


## uks567

Здравствуйте,вопрос разрешился? А то у меня тоже НКО, установила Версия Бухгалтерии НКО - 5.0.1.6, пишет тоже самое, но работает, а ваш пост прочитала и боюсь, столько уже вбила, целый год

----------


## ASSCOL

Иметься ли у кого нибудь данная версия отученная

----------


## vvvv495

Вот мне тоже интересно есть ли толк от неё  Не обнаружен ключ защиты. Функционал ПП "1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации (НКО), редакция 5.0" не будет доступен.

----------


## Online_Z

Конфигурация "1С-Рарус: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческой организации" имеет отдельную дополнительную защиту, как и все другие конфы от Раруса. Если даже сейчас получится найти отученную, то вовсе не факт, что потом не будет проблем с обновлениями.
1С сама недавно выпустила типовую конфу "1С:Бухгалтерия некоммерческой организации" - вот она без отдельной защиты и единственное, что ей требуется для работы это платформа ПРОФ версии.
+ пользователи лицензионных версий 1С:Бухгалтерии ПРОФ с подпиской ИТС могут скачать эту конфигурацию бесплатно

----------

vvvv495 (11.03.2019)

----------


## vvvv495

Спасибо!

----------

